# Chocolate Mousse



## philso (Apr 22, 2007)

one of these days when i have some free time, i'm planning to post some chocolate mousse recipes; my old professional recipe that makes something like 88 servings and a couple of more  small-batch recipes i've recently been fine-tuning.

however, i'm in a quandry. which of the dessert sections should i post it in??

it would just get swallowed up in that black hole called "chocolate lovers unite", but doesn't seem to fit any of the other dessert categories.

any suggestions?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2007)

_Why not put it right here as you did your question? It will be easily seen and replied to._
_kadesma_


----------



## csalt (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes please  and I hope you have some free time very soon!!


----------

